# How To Get Your Ex Back



## Imperfect (Dec 26, 2013)

Has anyone bought the book online about how to get your ex back-"The Magic of Making Up". It is download book to the computer. Sounds interesting-Just don't know if it is a scam?


----------



## Wanttoliveagain (Nov 2, 2013)

I agree, it may be worth it if you need more support to maintain the 180 than what you find here. It helped me maintain my dignity when we separated 1 time. if you follow it you come out stronger no matter what. If you have the money to spend and want to, it won't hurt.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You can't get your ex back unless they want to go back.


----------



## Pictureless (May 21, 2013)

And by then who wants them back


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Precisely.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I read them all...

Divorce Busting by Michele Weiner-Davis.

Do the 180 and be ready for whatever happens.

Stretch


----------



## Imperfect (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who posted a reply. I will look more into the 180 information.


----------



## Aerith (May 17, 2013)

I believe that every ex is ex for a reason.

Even if you got your ex back, the probability that history will repeat itself is quite high.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Why would anyone stick their hand in the same fire twice?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Because people "cray."

LOL


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Why in in Gods name would I want him back? Ugh *shudder*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

smallsteps said:


> Why in in Gods name would I want him back? Ugh *shudder*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because you had a sudden craving for bagels?


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Conrad said:


> Because you had a sudden craving for bagels?


I can get my own bagels  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

